# lactose intolerant recovery drink.



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

At 63years old I've developed a sensitity to milk products. I can make a whey protein shake if I go light on the powder. But, chocolate milk is out. I know soy protein is not the best. Any other suggestions?


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Chocolate lactaid. I use lactaid in place of anything requiring milk.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

What about plant based protein powder other than soy protein? I just ordered plantfusion chocolate powder to try. I'm in the same boat as the OP


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

1) You can research different forms of protein powders that are not whey based
2) You can eat a meat product for the protein part
3) It is not as important to get the protein right away as the carbs, so you can just get the protein later via a normal meal.


----------



## durianrider (Mar 16, 2009)

I race Cat 1 and don't use no protein powders. Ive been vegan for 11 years. If I can meet my protein needs with whole plant foods and a diet of mostly fruit then ANYONE can!

Here is my fav recovery drink after a 24hr solo race win or a 300mile training ride or anytime I want a solid meal.

Banana/date sugar smoothie #132 - YouTube


----------



## Shmack (Aug 16, 2006)

How about one of the many recovery drinks. I use the Hammer recoverite and have been for a while. I also have lactose issues and this does not seem to have any effect on me.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

Shmack said:


> How about one of the many recovery drinks. I use the Hammer recoverite and have been for a while. I also have lactose issues and this does not seem to have any effect on me.


What flavor do you use?
I only like chocolate.


----------



## El Train (Apr 21, 2007)

how about a glass of water and a sandwich. I vote for actual food.


----------



## FitForLifeMTBer (Apr 23, 2012)

Costco sells Lactose Enzyme pills. You just pop a pill or two with your first swig. Its been working for me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Plant based protein drink mix. I use Vega, it taste is tolerable.


----------



## sya_unit (Jul 22, 2012)

I use Jay Robb egg protein shakes. Yeah, pricey. You can mix it with water though. Or coconut milk - either way it is a good shake.


----------



## Set4lfe (Apr 12, 2008)

Have you tried rice protein. I use ultrameal rice powder and mix it with Tony's radiant greens.


----------



## haze0105 (Aug 28, 2012)

El Train said:


> how about a glass of water and a sandwich. I vote for actual food.


Me too. I haven't tried anything else.


----------



## Eazy_E (Sep 30, 2011)

Eat an orange and a hard boiled egg?


----------



## zburt (Jun 9, 2007)

I have the same issues with lactose and have used a lot of the products available and have had great succes with Muscle Milk in the bottle and Vega recovery. Race a lot and have had great results.


----------

